# Anyone ever do this?



## B-kool (Feb 28, 2016)

If you see that the pax experience suddenly takes a weird spin for the worst, and you know you will be rated down because you see that look in their eye, you simply have them cancel the trip? I have only done this one time, but my thought process was, this is a 14+ in my pocket, but what is worth more, my good rating or a good but not great sum of cash payout.. I think I did right. Thoughts?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Yes. Actually, just yesterday. A millennial tried to scam me.....so I made it backfire on him.

Got a request....15 minutes away. Sent text asking their destination. Answer was acceptable for a 15 minute drive to pick him up.

I arrive. He immediately comes out of the house asking if I could wait '5-10 minutes' for him. I say OK...but I will start the trip. He gives me a bit of a 'sideways look' but then proceeds back into the house. He calls me, from inside the house @ 5 minutes....asking me to continue to wait since "he can't find his wallet." 

At about 10 minutes, he comes out, gets into the car and says: "I'm going to have to change the destination"...so I said "OK, what's the new address?"

He sits there, in the back seat....silent....looking at his phone. So I ask him: "Are you getting a text message?" He says Yes. Next thing he says is:
"So....change of plans. A friend is picking me up." (Here's where I kick myself for starting the trip....because I know I would have gotten more if I just cancelled as "Rider-No Show".)  He says: "Don't worry, you'll still get paid".  Yeah...definitely LESS than $4 at that time and I already had 30 minutes and 8 miles invested in this trip.

So I told him: "You'll need to cancel the ride then". He says OK. He starts getting out of the car...and I say again: Please cancel the trip now. I wasn't going to wait for him. So I start driving...with his original destination still entered. I'm almost out of the neighborhood...and I give him ONE more chance...I text him: "Please cancel trip". Finally, in about 10 seconds...he cancels!

I think it was all because he thought I should WAIT for him for FREE and was UPSET that I dared to start the trip meter while he 'looked for his wallet'. 
So there was NO WAY I was going to allow him to RATE ME! He cancelled...got charged $5.35. (Would have been only $5 for a No-show....which I suppose is what he was trying to avoid when he came out and asked me to wait 5-10 minutes.) 

So my payout was $3.32. 

Then, I get all the way home....and guess whose ping I get.  IGNORE. LOL


----------



## B-kool (Feb 28, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> Yes. Actually, just yesterday. A millennial tried to scam me.....so I made it backfire on him.
> 
> Got a request....15 minutes away. Sent text asking their destination. Answer was acceptable for a 15 minute drive to pick him up.
> 
> ...


Hilarious, and yet were we to point out the selfish ridiculous manner these self entitled s.o.b's exhibit, while we'd be correct, our rating gets bashed, or worse... Email to the U, instant deactivation. What a business..


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> Yes. Actually, just yesterday. A millennial tried to scam me.....so I made it backfire on him.
> 
> Got a request....15 minutes away. Sent text asking their destination. Answer was acceptable for a 15 minute drive to pick him up.
> 
> ...


Absolutely pointless to start the trip waiting for them to arrive when we get paid only a dime per minute.


----------



## B-kool (Feb 28, 2016)

galileo5 said:


> Absolutely pointless to start the trip waiting for them to arrive when we get paid only a dime per minute.


Yeah, but even if only a penny.. This kind of work, our time is one of many things of value we offer to the pax


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

B-kool said:


> Yeah, but even if only a penny.. This kind of work, our time is one of many things of value we offer to the pax


Cancel fee is higher and you don't have to worry about getting hit in the ratings.


----------



## B-kool (Feb 28, 2016)

galileo5 said:


> Cancel fee is higher and you don't have to worry about getting hit in the ratings.


Bang.. U got me. So true.. Good mind blow


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

galileo5 said:


> Absolutely pointless to start the trip waiting for them to arrive when we get paid only a dime per minute.


You're absolutely right. (It's .16 cents a minute here...but I'd have to wait over 30 minutes to get the equivalent of a no-show I could get in 5 minutes!) Next time....it'll be "OK, please hurry!" If not out in 5...CANCEL No-show. I'm going to have to be as heartless as the pax. Sad.


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

B-kool said:


> If you see that the pax experience suddenly takes a weird spin for the worst, and you know you will be rated down because you see that look in their eye, you simply have them cancel the trip? I have only done this one time, but my thought process was, this is a 14+ in my pocket, but what is worth more, my good rating or a good but not great sum of cash payout.. I think I did right. Thoughts?


Just know that, when the pax cancels a trip request, the app asks them for a reason. One of those reasons is "the driver asked me to cancel."

It's just one more thing Uber tracks. Use it wisely.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

RichR said:


> Just know that, when the pax cancels a trip request, the app asks them for a reason. One of those reasons is "the driver asked me to cancel."
> 
> It's just one more thing Uber tracks. Use it wisely.


And what's to prevent them from lying? Also, I don't see why we should even "have to ask'. They should know. No trip...they need to cancel their trip. Why do we need to 'ask them to'?


----------



## B-kool (Feb 28, 2016)

RichR said:


> Just know that, when the pax cancels a trip request, the app asks them for a reason. One of those reasons is "the driver asked me to cancel."
> 
> It's just one more thing Uber tracks. Use it wisely.


Oh, I told the pax what I intended and stated that upon dropping them I old email Uber with reason and request not to charge. This is not a all the time maneuver, a rather break in case of emergency.. Don't want them becoming more entitled


----------



## B-kool (Feb 28, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> And what's to prevent them from lying? Also, I don't see why we should even "have to ask'. They should know. No trip...they need to cancel their trip. Why do we need to 'ask them to'?


My situation was a tad different. I was, you see en route. I may have done any number of things, however I noticed the pax demeanor and it was none too good. So rather than risk bad rating... I comped the ride thru her canceling, then emailing immediately and request pax not be charged. 
Make sense?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

B-kool said:


> My situation was a tad different. I was, you see en route. I may have done any number of things, however I noticed the pax demeanor and it was none too good. So rather than risk bad rating... I comped the ride thru her canceling, then emailing immediately and request pax not be charged.
> Make sense?


It made sense, up to the part where you said: "request pax not be charged."  Once they cancel...they can't rate you. So get paid for the time/miles you DID drive them!


----------



## B-kool (Feb 28, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> It made sense, up to the part where you said: "request pax not be charged."  Once they cancel...they can't rate you. So get paid for the time/miles you DID drive them!


But think ahead, they get charged, they were and are still unhappy. True, rating threat gone, but pax emails about whatever is up butt, and ratings should be least concern. Lose the fare... Lose the pax... Hopefully will not encounter again..


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

B-kool said:


> But think ahead, they get charged, they were and are still unhappy. True, rating threat gone, but pax emails about whatever is up butt, and ratings should be least concern. Lose the fare... Lose the pax... Hopefully will not encounter again..


Did they have a legitimate REASON to be 'unhappy'? If not, don't worry about it! If Uber tries to take your fare from you....FIGHT IT! They can comp them on their own if they want...but you deserve to be paid if you did nothing wrong!!


----------



## B-kool (Feb 28, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> Did they have a legitimate REASON to be 'unhappy'? If not, don't worry about it! If Uber tries to take your fare from you....FIGHT IT! They can comp them on their own if they want...but you deserve to be paid if you did nothing wrong!!


Come on bro... Who knows.. Maybe wrong turn, hit a bump to hard.. Failed to acknowledge my inferiority. Look, I am not sure, but what I did see was there was some unknown force changing the mood, I like my 4.88 and want to maintain it. Uber congratulated me on my proactive decision. I know I did nothing, but we know it happens that nothing has to happen to get rated detrimental to our worth.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

I personally would not start the trip. 10 cents a minute is nothing. If I asked you to wait 5 minutes, wait 5 minutes and then cancel on it reason Pax no show. he can't rate you on a cancel can he?


----------



## B-kool (Feb 28, 2016)

MulletMan said:


> I personally would not start the trip. 10 cents a minute is nothing. If I asked you to wait 5 minutes, wait 5 minutes and then cancel on it reason Pax no show he can't rate you on a cancelled correct


I had pax cancel midtrip


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

B-kool said:


> I had pax cancel midtrip


My bad I should have replied to leaf driver


----------



## B-kool (Feb 28, 2016)

MulletMan said:


> My bad I should have replied to leaf driver


All good bro


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> And what's to prevent them from lying?


Nothing. But, if _your _pax are lying about it, others would be, too. Right?

So, if you're experiencing significantly more pax-canceled trips than the norm, Uber will let you know.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> Yes. Actually, just yesterday. A millennial tried to scam me.....so I made it backfire on him.
> 
> Got a request....15 minutes away. Sent text asking their destination. Answer was acceptable for a 15 minute drive to pick him up.
> 
> ...


He still gets to rate you too... once you start the trip it doesn't matter if he cancels you cancel or end the trip... he'll get a receipt and will be able to rate you. It's best to not start trip.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

RichR said:


> Just know that, when the pax cancels a trip request, the app asks them for a reason. One of those reasons is "the driver asked me to cancel."
> 
> It's just one more thing Uber tracks. Use it wisely.


It doesn't really matter though... a cancel is a cancel. Too many cancels will get you in trouble regardless of the reason or who cancels.


----------



## B-kool (Feb 28, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> He still gets to rate you too... once you start the trip it doesn't matter if he cancels you cancel or end the trip... he'll get a receipt and will be able to rate you. It's best to not start trip.


Not in my occurrence, she was refunded. No fare no rate


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

B-kool said:


> Not in my occurrence, she was refunded. No fare no rate


Hmm... maybe because you only went a minimum distance... I made a wrong turn on a trip, I told her to cancel and we'd figure it out after we got to destination... she got billed up to the cancel point and I still got a 1 star...


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> Hmm... maybe because you only went a minimum distance... I made a wrong turn on a trip, I told her to cancel and we'd figure it out after we got to destination... she got billed up to the cancel point and I still got a 1 star...


 OMG! Since when has this been changed? I just tried this out by having someone request me and then having them cancel after starting the trip. They were asked to RATE ME! 

Why are they allowed to rate you if they just tried to SCAM you? Really??????? Wow. OK, now if I know I'm going to get a 1 star anyway....I'm gonna have to play this game differently from now on.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> OMG! Since when has this been changed? I just tried this out by having someone request me and then having them cancel after starting the trip. They were asked to RATE ME!
> 
> Why are they allowed to rate you if they just tried to SCAM you? Really??????? Wow. OK, now if I know I'm going to get a 1 star anyway....I'm gonna have to play this game differently from now on.


Not only can they rate you there, if you get a fare adjustment they can too, this includes a clean up fee.

I had someone get sick in my car, requested a fee, and received $50. I noticed my rating dip, my 5star count drop, but my total rated trips remained the same. I got a support rep to acknowledge that the trip in question was indeed changed... I kept pressing the cleaning fee issue until I got the full 200 after that.

It's crap, at the very least they should not allow the problem trips to rate us, the certainly should not encourage them to rate us as the get hit for a cleaning fee. (It's the same receipt as a trip).


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> Not only can they rate you there, if you get a fare adjustment they can too, this includes a clean up fee.
> 
> I had someone get sick in my car, requested a fee, and received $50. I noticed my rating dip, my 5star count drop, but my total rated trips remained the same. I got a support rep to acknowledge that the trip in question was indeed changed... I kept pressing the cleaning fee issue until I got the full 200 after that.
> 
> It's crap, at the very least they should not allow the problem trips to rate us, the certainly should not encourage them to rate us as the get hit for a cleaning fee. (It's the same receipt as a trip).


Wow. Just Wow. SMH 

Uber's hatred of their drivers just amazes me. They are PURE EVIL.


----------

